# F#1 status I think mids cheap!



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

VIFA XT ALPINE 4" WOOFER MIDRANGE MIDBASS PAIR wood pu - eBay (item 380276094047 end time Jan-03-11 13:36:14 PST)


Not mine BTW


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

GONE


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Haha. I was only breaking Brian's chops.

Hopefully they went to a good home.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Not F#1 mids.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

What did they go to?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Not F#1 mids.


I may be wrong but aren't those from the original F#1 Vifa 3way comps? Not to be confused with the Scan variant.


----------



## rezdawgaudio72 (Apr 9, 2010)

yep those b the one's been lookn for them for yrs,local shop has them but they have them in show case vault,damman,


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

rezdawgaudio72 said:


> yep those b the one's been lookn for them for yrs,local shop has them but they have them in show case vault,damman,


In the description, it says the guy has 4 sets available.

Here you go:
http://cgi.ebay.com/VIFA-XT-ALPINE-...62?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item588b93ce3e


----------



## born into this (Jul 4, 2008)

they're back


----------



## born into this (Jul 4, 2008)

why am i not buying these??? im gonna kick myself


----------



## rezdawgaudio72 (Apr 9, 2010)

send u A$$ dis way, Ill kick it,gonna buy up wat i can,


----------



## rezdawgaudio72 (Apr 9, 2010)

damman,all the good stuff is always US only,cant get shipping info to Canada,


----------

